# Fresh Atlantic Mackerel



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Is $2/lb a reasonable price? I"m paying almost that for the canned Crown Prince.

Also, is there any reason this fish can't be fed RAW? I avoid raw fish to avoid parasites and other nasties but that might just be me being paranoid!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would say that's reasonable,,are they gutted and then 2.00 a lb? or whole?

I work at a fish market, and well I'll admit I'm rather paranoid about feeding raw fish to my dogs (and feeding raw salmon IS a BIG no no)..

I avoid it just for the reasons you stated,,I KNOW whats' in most fish, and raw ,,yuck, worms, parasites.. double yuck

I feed alot of salmon, what I do is boil it slow, retain the liquid as well. Sometimes I'll take the salmon carcass with the head, and boil that down, also keeping the liquid, the residue meat usually falls right off the bone and if the bones softens down, I will throw everything in a blender (except the head),,and blend it down.

I know some just feed fish raw, bones and all, but like you, that doesn't work with me.

Mackeral should be good for the oils, as it is an oily fish..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

They are whole (heads and innards). ewww...I'll have to gut them, won't I?


----------

